# see what had happened was... do over content



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*hatch do-over content... finished pics inside*

decided to redo the back before sowo, as much as i like having the air stuff concealed and sub up top, thought i'd go a different direction.
stealth box, tool/parts bin and even a place for my floor jack all concealed under the floor and only a partial tank showing with some spiffiness to come, compliments of Dr. Dorbritz. 


last night i went from this
















to this








to this








then this

















byebye hardlines :\

















will update tomorrow as i plan on some progress tonight


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice! Can't wait to see it all progresses.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

in for the win, lookin forward to seein it done! i like that old sub box you had, is it a custom unit? wanna sell it? 


:thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks guise

it was actually a piece that Dorbritz made in 2001 when he had a golf. We put an extra layer of resin on it and refreshed it a bit. Ill ask Drew as it'll be going back to him.


edit: ferk, stealth box lifted tire muuuuuuch more than i was told or what i calculated for :\
if only i woulve had it earlier i couldve measured, oh well got an idea to fix the issue


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

joelzy said:


> will update tomorrow as i plan on some progress tonight


 You're late


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

lol i know i hoped no one would call me on it 
last night had no progress as i found out the stealth box lifted the spare more than i was told, had to kind of rethink and rework the tank/spare clearance area.
tonight got that about mocked up as well as the comp and line routing. also had to cut down the bolt that holds the spare to the stealth box as it was causing issues as well.

pics in the morning as my card reader is at work


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

in for the viewing... wish i was going to sowo.. not all is lost since im going to ny to party my a$$ off.. next year ill be at sowo for sure.. good luck with the build man:thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks tony

ok remember its still rough. had to screw it together so i could drive the car this morning but i will be cleaning it up a good bit before its all said and done. started using skinnier boards for innards to gain a little room.









obviously the wires will be tucked, and i realized i can hide the distri manifold inside the carpet panel on the right where i already have the lines running. that being said, the only two lines that will be visible will be the comp to tank and tank to distr manifold, which will route through a hole in the frame on the right. 
as you can see the tire sits really high but i have enough clearance to take it out now. 










this is kind of what i have in mind for the rest of it.
notch the left frame piece so the jack wheel can sit in it and straighten the whole thing and probably have a piece to hold it so it doesnt rattle around as much. the top piece would just be there to keep me from whacking the fitting on the tank when loading the jack.
bottom left could be storage as well as the bottom right (though it would have to be removable for spare)









meh, we'll see


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The benefits of having such a simple setup :thumbup: you end up with a lot of room to work with.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

yuh no doubt, almost wish i wasnt trying to incorporate the sub box now, if it wasnt for that i'd have all the room in the world. that thing lifting the spare so much it threw a major wrench in the works and i almost gave up on having the tank centered because of it. 
with the tank feet at an angle and slightly elevated i should be ok now.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

progress!
• new risers for the tank
















• wires tucked (or what could be)








• distr manifold moved into side panel
















• frame notched for jack wheel



















still need to finish the partitions, get a couple fitting so the lines dont swing out so wide, and begin the floor.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I like this "stuff everything inder the floor" idea type thing you got going


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that looks good sir... jack and tire... :thumbup:.. love the frame notch for the jack wheel though.. nice touch...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

joelzy said:


> • frame notched for jack wheel


At first I was like :sly: about your frame notch, and then I looked at the picture and was all :laugh:

I need something to put together something to put all my tools in... they sit in a box in my trunk :banghead:

Loving the progress!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

yup, i hated that, finally culled it down to an ammo can but its still in the way.
thats why i like this direction, hate having all that crap in the hatch but love having it available


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

lol I already beat you to the frame and the cubby for tools, now I just have to decide if I want my tank top mounted or keep going without a spare.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> lol I already beat you to the frame and the cubby for tools, now I just have to decide if I want my tank top mounted or keep going without a spare.


pics of yours? i've seen the exteriors and paddles but no hatch pics
yeah ive been dying to have the tool/parts bin for a while and always have the spare and jack in the hatch so i figured i might as well hide the crap.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Dirty cell phone photos will have to do for now


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

nice! looks good, i love the under-floor storage. wish i was going to have that much :\

buttoned up a few things with new fittings and made a few pieces to hold the jack in place tonight as well as built a small box for storage. :thumbup:
gettin there


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

love the direction this is going - kinda need to redo my trunk, its all hidden with the tank peeping through right now but would be nice to keep the spare and have room for tools instead of them flying about in a box !


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

jack is wedged and positioned to sit still unless lifted.








box made, this will sit in the bottom left corner and overlap into the spare well


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

just one thing today, jack handle holster... got home last night and had the idea so i figured i'd knock it out real quick.









PS this thread will be boring until the floor goes on


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

hurry up so we can work on the floor.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

are we really gonna do this in front of everyone? 
gah, so demanding


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

visited the dorbz tonight and did some work

i had a hunch the tank might be sitting too high for the plans Drew had with the floor and sure enough he confirmed that when i got there.
we found there was no way to have the tank fixed in the center, at the height needed and still be able to take out the spare.

sooooooooooo we concocted a new plan that would accommodate all needs and came up with a hinged panel for the tank to sit on that can be lifted out of the way in the case i need the spare.
we also flipped the stealthbox/spare combo for a little more room and something prettier to look at 

down








annnnd lifted


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

nice man I dig how functional it is. I eliminated my sub this season and im starting to regret it, i dont really care for how mine looked just so used to it now. cant wait to see it all finished up:beer:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

just finished up 
as always huge props to Dr. Dorbritz for coming through with an awesome floor and the execution.
It came out much batter than i couldve expected, especially with all the crap we crammed under there.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

very clean man. loving it.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Well done mate. 
Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Looking good!

Is the spare still under all that stuff?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

WAIT, I GET IT NOW!!!! 


hahah, looks soooo ****ing good guys!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

damn that looks sick


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

d.tek said:


> WAIT, I GET IT NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> hahah, looks soooo ****ing good guys!


 LOL, glad you came out and help lend a hand.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Ionz13 said:


> Is the spare still under all that stuff?


 affirmative, spare should technically be under that stealth sub box but for our purposes it worked out better this way. with the back seats forward and the floor lifted, the tank can hinge back so the subbox/spare combo can be lifted out if i ever need to.

thanks erybody, and thanks tek for the sanding help an the comic relief 

i keep looking at it, lol, couldnt be happier drew


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

sooo what are we doing next weekend


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*hatch do-over content... finished pics inside*

lol who knows, headliner still has to be done as well as some work to the EOS


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks SWEET!:thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

the car today


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

You bringing this thing to SOWO? My car won't make it though


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> You bringing this thing to SOWO? My car won't make it though


i sure am, why wont yours?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

New wheels need tires, ball joints, tie rods and new bumpers before I drag it out. H2o maybe?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

damn, i wouldve loved to see it


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

headliner done, thanks again to Dorbz and Dtek for the halp and this pic.
we were going to paint the plastic pieces but it actually looks better with the contrast so we left them.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

hello suede :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a lot of suede :thumbup:


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

looks awesome dude

3 gallon tank?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

zrobb3 said:


> looks awesome dude
> 
> 3 gallon tank?


2.5 actually... its just a lil guy


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

joelzy said:


> 2.5 actually... its just a lil guy


how you like it? i used to run a 5 on my old car, but wanna do things more simple this time around


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

zrobb3 said:


> how you like it? i used to run a 5 on my old car, but wanna do things more simple this time around


its fine... no issues even being smaller capacity... i think it fills once a day. i have a thomas 320 and it fills in less than 2 minutes. 
i havent had any other setup so i cant compare but its perfect for me :thumbup:


----------

